

Why We Moved to DigitalOcean's SSD Cloud VPS - abuzafor
http://www.bloggingguts.com/moved-digitalocean-ssd-cloud/

======
abuzafor
Now we are in bit confusion that, Did we really choose the right way? Yeah, A
new service has come to my mind and It's Linode. I have asked a question or
peoples recommendation here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211642)
about DigitalOcean or Linode.

Hello Guys Now I need your hands on it. Please recommend me the best between
them to go with. Thanks in advance!

------
abuzafor
Hello There, We have moved to DigitalOcean's SSD Cloud VPS hosting From
shared. To come up with this decision was not so easy. We have researched a
lot and uncover the advantages of DigitalOcean before switching there. We
finally found our dream home at DigitalOcean. Though, DigitalOcean has lots of
Advantages, They are also an unmanaged Hosting platform, That make this switch
bit critical. Anyway, Now We have figured out How to manage "unmanaged
Hosting".

